

I just launched my first revenue-focused project. Can I get some feedback? - cfinke

The URL is http://typed.it/, and it's a site in the same vein as Compete.com and Alexa, but it's focused solely on traffic generated by direct navigation (typing into the address bar). The idea for the site stemmed from the discussion around this blog post I wrote analyzing a portion of the traffic data that I had been collecting: http://www.chrisfinke.com/2011/07/25/what-do-people-type-in-the-address-bar/<p>I'd love feedback on everything from the design to the name to usability to the validity of the idea itself.
======
mikerhoads
I see some decent potential here for domain typos. Domain parkers would love
to be able to locate some high volume unregistered domains. It doesn't look
like you have a page just for the most common typo'd domains across all
domains. Is that a pro feature? If not, it should be.

Also, Good shit, Chris!

~~~
cfinke
It's a feature that I've considered, but I don't have the computing resources
on this server to do that many whois lookups to determine registered vs.
unregistered domains yet. It's high on my list of v2 changes though.

~~~
tlack
I believe most people in the name spinner business use a cached zone file
rather than doing live lookups. Perhaps look in to that.

~~~
cfinke
Thanks for the tip!

